# Cryptocoryne thwaitesii?!?



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hello I just made an overseas crypt order I payed nearly $100 for a crypt labeled Cryptocoryne thwaitesii. I have never seen anything like this and the pic the guy provided was very stunning. I did a search for this plant on APC and i cant find any info on it. does anyone have experience with this plant? does it go under a different more common name? (know for a fact it is not Lagenandra thwaitesii because i have that plant too) did I get ripped off for this plant? haha Thanks for your help

P.S. I also payed nearly $50 a plant for:
Cryptocoryne striolata
Cryptocoryne purpurea
Cryptocoryne scurrillis


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Jazzlvr123,

I have this plant. Please see it on my blog.
http://blog.yam.com/kevin120477/article/12591365

And here are some pages you can find C. thwaitesii.
http://keikeifuku0408.hp.infoseek.co.jp/cry/thwa_01.html
http://blog.livedoor.jp/cryptocoryne/archives/cat_50023659.html
http://blog.livedoor.jp/cryptocoryne/archives/cat_50023662.html

Do you have any idea? Please check the leaf, is there any small continuous curve on the edge? If yes, congratulation, you get the right plant.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yup thats the plant alright


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Cryptocoryne thwaitesii I think is a little more on the difficult side. The other three are supposedly fairly easy to grow - if they get here in good shape!

All nice plants...


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Jazz,

Try blackwater conditions for purpurea and scurrilis:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/crypt-nuts/13862-peat-swamp-habitat-for-crypts-in.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...3-submersed-culture-of-blackwater-crypts.html

If you're lucky, thwaitesii and striolata decide to like your conditions (try DI or rainwater) and may grow just fine. However, I wouldn't call them "easy" since they are on the slow side. If something goes wrong, they take longer to recover than many other crypts at best...

Both species are beauties but I'd suggest to avoid buying plants which have been collected in nature, especially thwaitesii which is getting rare in Sri Lanka (mainly to habitat destruction but commercial overcollecting has also been documented).

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/thw/thw.html
First stop for info on crypts:
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/index.html

Googling will give you additional pics, mainly from Japanese websites.


----------

